# Havipups 6 Week old



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

These pictures Hans made from Lucy's 6 week old pups.




























More at .. http://picasaweb.google.com/Hiro.Havanese/Elisabeths6WochenWelpen#


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Beautiful!!! IWAP!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG...that last one wants to come to my house.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love the marking on the first one, but they're all beautiful!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute. I like the wild hair stage at this age.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Adorable!
Gina


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

trueblue said:


> OMG...that last one wants to come to my house.


oooowwww puppy pangs for that dark one!!!:gossip::gossip:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

They are all so cute. #1 is as precous as can be...#2...OMG...adorable. #3. Makes the heart go pitter-patter.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ans, they are beautiful puppies! I just viewed the link with so many more photos and had such a great time seeing them all prancing through the grass. The Bouviers are gorgeous! I love the pictures of the cat walking nonchalantly among all those dogs. lol 

Great shots, Hans!!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I'll take dog #3 please!!!!:behindsofa: This is where we will be living!*


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a pretty day, full of puppies, cats, and dogs! 

Marj, isn't that a Bernese Mtn. Dog? Or, did I miss the Bouvier? Or, am I confused?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Beautiful puppies all. However, I'll take the one in #22, 23 and 24 (I think those were the numbers). They're soooooo cute.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Toooooooo cute.....I love babies.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sheri said:


> What a pretty day, full of puppies, cats, and dogs!
> 
> Marj, isn't that a Bernese Mtn. Dog? Or, did I miss the Bouvier? Or, am I confused?


In French, a Bernese Mountain dog is a Bouvier Bernois. My b/f has one and so I was thinking in French here. lol There is the Bouvier des Flandres, but that's something else.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They are all adorable, but I want the puppy in the second picture.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What lovely pups. And your photos as always are superb!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So cute! Little buddles of fur!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are precious and I wish I could get one send to Ga for a playmate!! I love the one you are holding ~ is that a hint that Hiro is getting a playmate? Adorable.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. I looked at your link and the pictures are beautiful. All the pups are gorgeous. I would like the black pup please :angel:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Dale-Cicero needs a little brother or sister! Think how much fun they would have and then you'd actually have a dog! LOL


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*so gorgeous*

I'll take door number three please!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

We stay with 1 Hiro. Only the PandaHavi is free.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ans those pictures are lovely beyond words! 

Each and every photo is magnificent! I think I need a puppy now and your husband to take gorgeous photos for me!:becky:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WHAT BEAUTIFUL COLORING!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*DELIGHTFUL !!!! kisses to the pups*


----------

